#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  BIT Mesra btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

BIT Mesra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:
*
BIT Mesra Year of Establishment:* 1955.


*BIT Mesra Affiliation:* Deemed University.


*BIT Mesra* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*BIT Mesra* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
30352

*OPPH*
339866

*OB*
NA

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
128143

*SCPH*
728494

*ST*
281024

*STPH*
422693







*BIT Mesra Branches In Engineering:*
BiotechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer ScienceElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringChemical & Polymer EngineeringProduction Engineering
*BIT Mesra Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 1,45,000/- Per Year.

*BIT Mesra Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 20,000/- Per Year.

*BIT Mesra Engineering Placements 2012:*
Total No. of Students Placed in CS : 109Total No. of Students Placed in EC : 200Total No. of Students Placed in EEE : 59Total No. of Students Placed in IT : 65Total No. of Students Placed in Mechanical : 44

Total No. of Students Placed in Production : 17
*BIT Mesra Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*
     780-acre (3.2 km2) campus     Built up covered area exceeding 840,000 sq ft (78,000 m2)     Golden Jubilee auditorium as well as a Mini auditorium     PA-RAM 10000 super computer     100 M bit/s LAN Connection in all BIT hostels rooms     R&D building housing computer and scientific labs.     Post Office     Indian Railways Reservation Counter     A three storied library. There is a separate internet facility inside the library in order to let students read IEEE and other journals     U CO Bank branch with an ATM.     State Bank of India ATM     ICICI Bank ATM     16 bed hospital.     Lord Shiva temple     Buses run between campus and Ranchi city, from 0600 hrs to 1900 hrs, at regular intervals.     Co-operative shops.     Food canteen.     Medical Stores.
*Central library:*The BIT Central Library serves as a model of an evolving and dynamic facility in technical learning since 1955. The library, as an established knowledge hub that is conveniently accessible by those associated with the University, has a major contribution in making BIT an internationally top ranked Academic & Research driven institution.
The Library’s collection comprises hybrid resources (Print & Electronic) in the filed of science and technology, engineering, pharmacy, management and hotel management. The Library also has a separate Internet section consisting of a number of networked terminals for providing recent and most comprehensive access to e-journals and other e-reference resources to the faculty, students and staff under Intranet and Internet environment. The Central library has automated all its routine activities through library software called “LIBSYS” and also extended the scope of various services like CD-ROM database search, OPAC and Web based OPAC.

*Other Facilities at the BIT Campus:* 
In addition to on-campus hostel arrangements, students have access to plenty of facilities for learning, recreation as well as sports activities within the grounds of BIT Mesra. The stately campus is self-contained in every sense with well-thought out provisions appointed for every need of the campus residents, be it the students, faculty or other staff members.


Facilities include two auditoriums that can accommodate as many as 2,500 people. This is an ideal venue for cultural events organized by the student community. The Institute has a well-appointed Gymnasium, indoor game facilities and extensive playgrounds for pursuing various outdoor sports. The campus also has two canteens and several other eating options within the premises. As young people mostly prefer to hang out in groups, all the campus eateries are very popular gathering zones. In addition, the Institute maintains three Guest Houses for accommodating guests appropriately.


The Campus has a Shopping Complex and consists of the Co-operative Stores in addition to the stationery shop, tailoring units, cafeterias etc. These provide for the daily requirements of the campus of nearly 5,000 residents. The construction of a full-fledged Marketing Complex and Cooperative Book Store to meet the growing needs of the Campus has recently been completed. Apart from this, the campus also houses a railway reservation counter and post office for the benefit of the residents.


Significant is the on-campus dispensary that provides for several diagnostic procedures and preventive & curative treatments. Emergency cases that require more specialist attention in intensive care facilities are referred either to the local Rajendra Institute of Medical Sciences, Ranchi or to Apollo Hospital Erba, also in Ranchi. A Doctor from the campus Health Centre accompanies the patient in case of an emergency. The Institute maintains a liaison with the doctors of these two hospitals. The campus Dispensary-cum-Health Centre also provides free treatment and supply of medicines to residents of local villages in the region.

*BIT Mesra Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute is completely residential with eleven hostels for boys and three separate ones for girls. All student lodging houses are spacious and beautifully laid out amidst a lot greenery.


Each male-student is provided with well-furnished single-accommodation while girls share their accommodation in spacious and adequately furnished rooms. Individual rooms are constructed in a row with a wide veranda for common use running along the length of passage. Common facilities at the hostel include dining halls and common rooms with provision for several indoor games. The reading room in each hostel subscribes to a large number of magazines, periodicals and newspapers. The entertainment hall in each hostel has a colour television set. Each hostel has an independent mess, completely run and managed by the students themselves.


The hostels are a hub of leisure activities. Students are encouraged to pursue a wide range of extra curricular activities and hobbies in their free time and events both entertaining and competitive are arranged quite frequently. Inter-hostel tournaments of indoor and outdoor games, quizzes, competitions and adventure trips are very popular at BIT Mesra.


The ‘Hostel Night’ organized by resident students is a memorable yearly event where students interact with the faculty members amidst cultural programmes and a lot of fun in a shared mood of festivity.

*BIT Mesra* *Address:* Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra Ranchi, Jharkhand 835215, India.

*BIT Mesra* *Campus Virtual Tour:*












  Similar Threads: BIT Mesra B-Tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities BIT Mesra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Sikkim btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## prasunkr11

I Got 185 in Jee Mains 2013 and expecting over 90 % in Cbse Class 12.
What are my chances At Bit Mesra..??

----------


## ankurverma1994

i got 164 marks in JEE main. Board % = 87.17 (ISC 2012) Is there are any chance for this college If yes, then which all branch can i get here.......

----------


## Alina gill

> I Got 185 in Jee Mains 2013 and expecting over 90 % in Cbse Class 12.
> What are my chances At Bit Mesra..??


Hey,
       Your rank would be approx 16000.............. With this rank u can only get chemical there.... what is your home state??

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




> i got 164 marks in JEE main. Board % = 87.17 (ISC 2012) Is there are any chance for this college If yes, then which all branch can i get here.......


Hi,
    Your rank would be less than 30000........ with this rank u can't get bits.......... What is your home state??

----------


## rahulp215

heyy

i am getting 163 in jee mains and 92-93% in cbse board i am a general candidate from patna. Is there any chance in bit mesra??

----------


## superheman

sir, m getting 187 in jee mains and expecting more than 90% in my cbse boards. m from general category and my home state is jharkhand.can i get mechanical in bit mesra! plz do reply ...

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> sir, m getting 187 in jee mains and expecting more than 90% in my cbse boards. m from general category and my home state is jharkhand.can i get mechanical in bit mesra! plz do reply ...


Hey,
       your approx rani would be more than 15000..........With this rank You can get chemical branch in bits mesra till the 5th round..... but you can get mech in nit jabalpur for sure....  :):

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> heyy
> 
> i am getting 163 in jee mains and 92-93% in cbse board i am a general candidate from patna. Is there any chance in bit mesra??


Hey 
      your approx rank would be around 30000..... With this rank u have very few chances to get bits mesra..... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## prasanna.kp09

Jee main marks - 203
12th board - 97.9 % ( Andhra Pradesh board)

What rank can i expect ??
My home state is Andhra Pradesh

*Can i get BIT Mesra ECE branch*

----------


## Kanika chauhan

> Jee main marks - 203
> 12th board - 97.9 % ( Andhra Pradesh board)
> 
> What rank can i expect ??
> My home state is Andhra Pradesh
> 
> *Can i get BIT Mesra ECE branch*


Hi,
    Your approx rank would be 9000.... With this rank you have fair chances to get bits mesra..... All the very best  :): .... Could you please tel me your category ??

----------


## prasanna.kp09

> Hi,
>     Your approx rank would be 9000.... With this rank you have fair chances to get bits mesra..... All the very best .... Could you please tel me your category ??


I have no reservation of any kind becoz i am from general category.

----------


## Ankan sobti

> I have no reservation of any kind becoz i am from general category.


Still u have chances for admission  :):

----------


## Saurabh_7

sir..i m getting 176 in jee mains .. 90.2% in cbse boards.. frm gen category..can i get admission in bit mesra..???
if yes...then which branch..???/

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> sir..i m getting 176 in jee mains .. 90.2% in cbse boards.. frm gen category..can i get admission in bit mesra..???
> if yes...then which branch..???/


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 11000....... Yes you have fair chances to get bit mesra In civil and electrical branch.... What is your home state??

----------


## aman_198954

I got 193 in jee main is there any chance to get bit mesra and 82.6% in cbse
Cat GENERAL
STATE MP

----------


## Kash chopra

> I got 193 in jee main is there any chance to get bit mesra and 82.6% in cbse
> Cat GENERAL
> STATE MP


Your rank would be around 20000..... with this rank u can get only bio technology in bits mesra....

----------


## shivam17

do i have to fill a separate form for BIT mesra or they take directly from jee mains score(i am an indian resident)

----------


## dinesh3110

sir i got 131 in jee main 93.3 % andhrapradesh board  obc category can i get bits mesra????

----------


## Era Gill

> sir i got 131 in jee main 93.3 % andhrapradesh board  obc category can i get bits mesra????


Your rank would be around 25000..... bits doesn't have obc quota so its quite rare for u to get any core branch here  :):

----------


## nikhil271995

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

sir i am gettinng 183 in jee mains and have got 87% from cbse board and i am a residence of jharkhand. what are my chances to get cs in BIT MESRA?

----------


## Era Gill

> ---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> 
> sir i am gettinng 183 in jee mains and have got 87% from cbse board and i am a residence of jharkhand. what are my chances to get cs in BIT MESRA?


Your rank should be around 21000..... U have fair chances to get bits mesra because of your home state quota  :):

----------


## nikhil271995

and what about branch?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> and what about branch?


Chemical and production engineering  :):

----------


## shivampunk1600

jee main score 175 cbse 81%...gen category..home state bihar...BEST COLLEGE CAN I GET??

----------


## ankurverma1994

JEE main score 164 and in boards 89% (ISC 2012)... Plz tell me the best college i can get........ Home State: U.P.; Category: General; Preferred Branches: Any core Engineerig branches

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> jee main score 175 cbse 81%...gen category..home state bihar...BEST COLLEGE CAN I GET??


Your rank would be under 25000.... I think u should try for private colgs

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




> JEE main score 164 and in boards 89% (ISC 2012)... Plz tell me the best college i can get........ Home State: U.P.; Category: General; Preferred Branches: Any core Engineerig branches


your rank would be 22000... try for good private colgs in up itself  :):

----------


## Kartikey Garg

Hey I got 122 in jee mains and 82% in CBSE boards plzzz suggest me wat colleges I can apply like BITS Mesra , DTU etc. plzzz    :(wait):   :(doh):    My state is Maharashtra

----------


## Era Gill

> Hey I got 122 in jee mains and 82% in CBSE boards plzzz suggest me wat colleges I can apply like BITS Mesra , DTU etc. plzzz       My state is Maharashtra


Your rank would be more than 45000. u can't get these colg so try for private colgs . Do u have any category quota ??

----------


## akash785793

Sir Tis is my jee main result can i get mechanical in bit mesra my home state is jharkhand and i am from OBC castw please reply sirB.E./B.Tech
B.Arch/B.Planning

Overall Rank
Category Rank
Overall Rank
Category Rank

ALL INDIA
*376751*
*115325*
*26118*
*5888*

STATE
*11749*
*4890*
*390*
*110

*

----------


## Shreya singh

> Sir Tis is my jee main result can i get mechanical in bit mesra my home state is jharkhand and i am from OBC castw please reply sirB.E./B.Tech
> B.Arch/B.Planning
> 
> Overall Rank
> Category Rank
> Overall Rank
> Category Rank
> 
> ALL INDIA
> ...


Bits doesn't have any obc quota so u can't get bits with this rank so try for private colgs  :):

----------


## Kumar satyam sinha

My state level rank in jee main is 5,078 so am i elegible for b.tech in bit mesra?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> My state level rank in jee main is 5,078 so am i elegible for b.tech in bit mesra?


What is your all india rank ??

----------


## saad95

my marks in jee mains are 249 and the board percentage is 87% . My AIR is 10249 (State of domicile is Delhi) .
are there chances that I get selected for Mechanical or electrical branches here ?

----------

